# disappointed...



## Leily911 (Mar 17, 2010)

I must say that I am very disappointed in this forum.  I have posted some questions and asked for help on "coding" different procedures (what this forum is meant for) and no one answers.  I got one answer just recently and it came out to be wrong! I also got a private message from another coder who, instead of helping, bribed me to share my work load with him/her in order to get the answer I needed!!!! It's a SHAME!! I can't imagin that between the thousands of people that check this forum, no one has ideas or suggestions to help another fellow coder and some would even hold the answer as leverage!!!! What is amazing is that as soon as someone posts something about the CPC test  or simply being nervous about it sssso many people reply!!  Have we forgotten what we got our certificates for??  I have come to realize that unless I have a simple question or have a story to tell, no one really is interested in answering or at least in giving a suggestion to a more challenging coding question!  I am not just talking for myself... I have seen other posts that have gone unanswered.  

Very disappointing!


----------



## twizzle (Mar 17, 2010)

*Disappointed*

I have to agree with Leily911.
The majority of posts (and replies) are about passing the CPC exam with the replies saying "congrats", "well done" and so on. All very well but also so repetitive. The same questions about how to go about taking the exam, what you can write in your books for the exam etc. etc. I posted a question recently about a specialty exam but no replies.


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 17, 2010)

Leily911 said:


> I must say that I am very disappointed in this forum.  I have posted some questions and asked for help on "coding" different procedures (what this forum is meant for) and no one answers.  I got one answer just recently and it came out to be wrong! I also got a private message from another coder who, instead of helping, bribed me to share my work load with him/her in order to get the answer I needed!!!! It's a SHAME!! I can't imagin that between the thousands of people that check this forum, no one has ideas or suggestions to help another fellow coder and some would even hold the answer as leverage!!!! What is amazing is that as soon as someone posts something about the CPC test  or simply being nervous about it sssso many people reply!!  Have we forgotten what we got our certificates for??  I have come to realize that unless I have a simple question or have a story to tell, no one really is interested in answering or at least in giving a suggestion to a more challenging coding question!  I am not just talking for myself... I have seen other posts that have gone unanswered.
> 
> Very disappointing!



Actually I just went through every post that you have posted and can only see one real question regarding a procedure.   The question that you posted was under general discusssion.  I feel you might have had a better response putting it under a different setting.  Additionally, if nobody has any expertise in the area of your question, they are less likely to even respond being they don't know the answer.  I honestly do not think that you can hold this forum responsible for the actions of one and one question not being answered that was better off in a different setting, such as ASC or something of the like.


----------



## Leily911 (Mar 17, 2010)

*for Eadun2000*

you just confirmed my point even further.  You would take time to go through every one of my posts!!!!  That's exactly what I'm trying to say.. if everyone would take time to look-up a code that someone else can't find and help them out, instead of look-up every "post" to prove them wrong.. I would not be writing this post!  I did not have to put on 'many posts'.  I found my questions posted by other people, who had the same problem and those weren't answered either (in diffrerent category forums as well)!!  I search the forum for similar posts before I post a questions, in case someone has already asked and has gotten an answer!!  I don't expect people to know my specialty, however I work on 4 different specialties and find it difficult that nobody has any clue to at least one related question.. posted by me or someone else!  I wouldn't cared only if I hadn't seen people writing irrelevant posts or replying to CPC pre-exam fear!!!!!  This very post got 3 replies.. and yet if it was a coding question, it probably would not!!  I am not bashing this forum.. I am just sharing what I observe as a coder, who has tried to use it for what it is meant to offer.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 18, 2010)

I am so sorry you are disappointed and frustrated if you would tell me which question you feel did not get addressed I will see if I can answer your question.  Like eadunn2000 I looked in your previous post but not to prove you wrong, but to find the unanswered issue.  I am sure this was her mission as well.  I am not sure what question you are referring to as unanswered but I would love it if you could give it another try.  I know most of us try to be as helpful as we can, but most of us also have other jobs so it prohibits us from being as vigilant as we maybe could be as looking for issues which need addressing.  Also like all electronic media the site is not perfect in that not all new post will come up for me each time and I miss things.  You may post your question here, I will be looking for it or you can send me a PM, I promise no deals and no charge , and If I cannot answer it I will tell you.


----------



## njlind (Mar 18, 2010)

L.
Please contact me at any time and I would be very happy to help you at anytime
nlind@virtua.org
609-914-6580


----------



## rammon (Mar 18, 2010)

I am in a multi specialty group, & would be glad to assist you-no strings attached.  Here's my work e-mail-send your question(s).

raammon@wilsonhospital.com


----------



## jgf-CPC (Mar 18, 2010)

You know reading this post reminded my why I do not answer many posts anymore. When I first joined the forum I gave an answer that was given to me by a physician and was given a "bad reputation" by more readers here than actually posted an answer to the original question. Maybe some of us are afraid to answer posts since we do not like to be criticized for something we felt was correct. After all it is our opinions even though sometimes incorrect. I'm sorry you feel this way but it's kinda funny coming from my experience here although I understand how you feel.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 18, 2010)

I too would be happy to give your questions a shot.  My work email is lcurtis@bouldermedicalcenter.com if you would like to email me.  I work in a very diverse multi-specialty group and we have an ASC as well.  If you prefer to simply re-post your questions let me know, I will look for them and do my best to help.  I'm sorry you are disappointed in the forum.  I have found it extremely helpful.


----------



## kymandkerry (Mar 18, 2010)

*Coding help*

I often use a web site called flash code : www.icd9coding1.com it helps with DX codes make sure you spell what you are looking for correctly and it does help. Also if you think the dx code needs a 4th or 5th digit it will tell you in green is wrong red is correct. Also coding today is another great web site . Hope this help the young lady who needed it. 

KW


----------



## SuzanBerman (Mar 18, 2010)

I too am sorry you feel disappointed by the forums.

You'll notice there are forums for specific topics and for general topics.

I frequently go to the E/M forum as this is my specialty. You may want to consider using the specific forums for some of your questions. You may even think about posting your question in more than one forum.

There are amazing experts reading these forums and replying on a very regular basis.

Nothing is ever perfect; but these forums have really helped a lot of people. This is a great feature of this website.

I do hope you continue to post question and help to answer others questions.

As a member of the AAPCCA board of directors, I encourage you to give the forums another try.

Suzan Berman, CPC, CEMC, CEDC
Secretary-AAPCCA Board of Directors
Senior Manager of Coding Education and Billing Compliance
UPMC
Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Leily911 said:


> you just confirmed my point even further.  You would take time to go through every one of my posts!!!!  That's exactly what I'm trying to say.. if everyone would take time to look-up a code that someone else can't find and help them out, instead of look-up every "post" to prove them wrong.. I would not be writing this post!  I did not have to put on 'many posts'.  I found my questions posted by other people, who had the same problem and those weren't answered either (in diffrerent category forums as well)!!  I search the forum for similar posts before I post a questions, in case someone has already asked and has gotten an answer!!  I don't expect people to know my specialty, however I work on 4 different specialties and find it difficult that nobody has any clue to at least one related question.. posted by me or someone else!  I wouldn't cared only if I hadn't seen people writing irrelevant posts or replying to CPC pre-exam fear!!!!!  This very post got 3 replies.. and yet if it was a coding question, it probably would not!!  I am not bashing this forum.. I am just sharing what I observe as a coder, who has tried to use it for what it is meant to offer.



Actually, I was looking up your previous posts to see if I could help you figure out why you were not getting responses.  I work three different contracts and do not have time to look up codes for others unless I have somewhat of a break.  However, if it is something that I know without having to look, then I do reply.  Otherwise, I may read a post, but may not answer because a. I don't have time to look it up or b. I don't have the slightest clue and again, do not have time to look it up.  Nobody is here to bash on fellow coders and I sure do not like to have an assumption made of me when I was just trying to help you out.  Good luck!


----------



## Leily911 (Mar 18, 2010)

*thanks!*

Lisa Curtis, Rammon, and njlind.. thanks a bunch for offering to help.  I also didn't mention that I called several coding offices trying to find people in the same specialties to help!  I have several questions, which I will put in one message and will post it, so at least they all get a chance to be addressed.  I code cardiology, neurology, ortho and some general.  I code in an orthopedic surgery office and do all the others from home.  However my questions are mostly in Neurology and Cardiology.  I will post the questions here later this afternoon and hope I can get some input.  

Thanks to all.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 18, 2010)

*Please one question per post*



Leily911 said:


> I have several questions, which I will put in one message and will post it, so at least they all get a chance to be addressed.  I code cardiology, neurology, ortho and some general.  I code in an orthopedic surgery office and do all the others from home.  However my questions are mostly in Neurology and Cardiology.  I will post the questions here later this afternoon and hope I can get some input.
> 
> Thanks to all.



Peggy,
Please only put one question per post. It makes it much easier to get a qualified response than if you list multiple issue that may be totally unrelated. 

For cardiology and Ortho, I think your best bet would be to post in those specific forums. The true experts in those areas may have limited time to "surf" the entire forum, but will definitely check their specialty forum.  Of course, you can always post the question here if you prefer. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 22, 2011)

I am not surprised that I had a bad review for this opinion............


----------

